# 23Rs - Where Is The Hwh Bypass?



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Where is the hot water heater bypass valve located on a 2006 23RS?

Many thanks,

Faups


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You will need to locate the back of your hot water heater. There will piping going into the back of the heater near the top and bottom. Usually there is only one 1/4 turn valve located where the pipe goes into the bottom of the heater. I hope that wasn't too confusing. If you search the photo gallery, you will find several photos.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

You need to lift up the front mattress. You will see a separate panel with two screw in it near the window...remove the screws and panel. If you look down on the back side of the water heater, you will see a valve...that is it.

bbwb


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome - thank you.

I did see the panel, but I was thinking the access would be more obvious - I really appreciate the input - thank you!


----------

